# keyboard lag



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

anyone noticing this getting worse on all Gingerbread roms for the DX? even worse in the new .602 and seems to be affecting 3rd party keyboards now as well :angry:


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

I havent tried the new .602 but my keyboard was fine when i was on the last stock gingerbread rom, also i am having no issues with the keyboard on cm4dx.


----------

